# Expert Boat Detail Before & After 1981!



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

It's hard to believe this is a 1981 model! We love restoring these keepers to a like new finish! Thank you for your business, Adam!

Expert Boat Detail is gearing up for a busy season! Please call or text 850-686-4452 to get in line and a free quote. Expert Boat Detail is signed up to work at every yacht club and marina in the area and we will come to you! 100s of happy customers! visit us on facebook @ https://www.facebook.com/expertboatdetail or email us at [email protected] SAVE $100!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Has anyone on here used these folks? What do you think?


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

I have fished this boat before so I can definitely attest, that is some amazing work!!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Bill Me said:


> Has anyone on here used these folks? What do you think?



That's my boat, awesome work. Chris is one of the hardest working guys you will meet.


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

Right on! Thanks guys!


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

We are now 3 weeks out. So, if you are thinking about getting your boat detailed and you are wanting to wait a month or so, please go ahead and get in line and on our calendar. We really appreciate PFF and all ya all!


----------

